# Mobil RV Repairman Crystal Beach



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

I need somebody to come and look at my refrig. I have changed the mother board and still not getting power. Does anybody know of one that is mobil.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't know anything about an RV fridge. But you should be able to work backwards until you find power. Or forward until you lose power. And work from there.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

DU SPOUS said:


> I need somebody to come and look at my refrig. I have changed the mother board and still not getting power. Does anybody know of one that is mobil.


Mobile RV Repair 936.448.4444 warning: not going to be cheap.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Byrons RV Repair
409 794 2243
Very reasonable prices Tell them Bobby from Crystal Beach recommended them


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Did Byron get you fixed up ok? He said you called


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*Yes*

Yes he did but it is toast. Said it is leaking the ammonia. Either a new one or just put a 110 unit in it. Found one online at Lowe's that is going to fit for about a third of what a RV one would cost.


----------

